# Show Question



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you show an unregistered boer goat at an ABGA show? Kind of like showing commercial does?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, doe must be tattooed & registered with ABGA.


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

is it the same way for wethers?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, they must have tatts & registered as well.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only ABGA wether show I know of was the national shoe that they did away with. For that one you had to have a proof of pedigree. I don't think wethers can be registered

At most open, jackpot, 4-H/FFA shows wethers do not have to have proof of pedigree. Some will say Boer type but it typically doesn't matter


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

The show I went to had a commercial doe class and a whether class that didn't have to be registered


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it a local show? If so I'd ask them the rules. I know here in KY there have been some shows esp at county fairs that were IBGA/ABGA related, and they had wether classes and commercial doe classes.
BUT, in our state, wethers and commercial does have to be tagged with a KUIP tag that is done by a state official. Your goat would also have to have it's scrapie tag to even get the state KUIP tag.

Every state is different, so again, I would contact them and see what they say.


----------

